# Best Buttercomb to help with matting



## Shrimpy (Feb 23, 2016)

We have been lucky for but we are now running into some matting problems. I keep Porter in a longish puppy cut. I've read all the great reviews about Buttercombs but I see they sell many different types. Is there one that would be better for everyday use and take care of matting? Which comb is better for major matting issues? Thanks


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

We use the 007 buttercomb and the face and feet buttercomb. They work great! We also use a slicker brush.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have the 000 size but it is a bit large for my 7 1/2 lb. girl. I use a face and feet comb on her body too, as well as a staggered tooth comb with a handle I bought at Petco.


----------



## Shrimpy (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

